# Out of Shape Stories



## Tragdor (Oct 22, 2008)

What WG or XWG stories have whose plot focus is women who are very much limited in their physical actvity because of their size? I am not necessarily looking for immoblity stories, but those are good too.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 24, 2008)

Tragdor said:


> What WG or XWG stories have whose plot focus is women who are very much limited in their physical actvity because of their size? I am not necessarily looking for immoblity stories, but those are good too.



Look in the Weight Room Library. I know of some by *Lucky Luke** that might be what you're looking for.



*(authors are listed alphabetically)


----------



## Heidke (Oct 24, 2008)

I love that stuff. Here's a few monikers to plug into your search bar: Lucky Luke, LuvFanny, Samster, and Elroy Cohen.

Also:

Sylvia by Roundabout Fan 

Luanne by Scx (I would've included him in the list of authors above, but Scx is too short to search.)

Better Than Glazed Donuts by Thump

Fat Foxes of the Future by Sasha Steele (Ignore the title.)


----------

